# Dog Shampoo



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

So my mom stopped at this dog salon and picked up this shampoo for lexi she told the clerk lexi has dry skin like most pitbulls ive encountered and he recomended her this stuff








Has anyone ever used this before if not and your pup has dry skin mainly in the colder months what do you use? thanks for the help.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I give Peanut 1 tsp of ground flaxseed in his morning kibble. Never had dry skin/coat always shiny like a mirror. I bathe him once a week with hydrosurge apriocot


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

What kind is it?


I use GlenHaven H/S on all my dogs. It's pretty awesome but is exspensive. I got it at my vet and It was like $25 for a 16oz bottle. My shih tzu had horribly dry skin and it worked wonders on him. Not a flake since we started using it...


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> I give Peanut 1 tsp of ground flaxseed in his morning kibble. Never had dry skin/coat always shiny like a mirror. I bathe him once a week with hydrosurge apriocot


thanks for the info gotta see where i can get flaxseed around here, it seems the main ingredients in this shampoo i got is aloe vera, apricot oil, and colloidal oatmeal is that similar to the one you use?


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> What kind is it?
> 
> I use GlenHaven H/S on all my dogs. It's pretty awesome but is exspensive. I got it at my vet and It was like $25 for a 16oz bottle. My shih tzu had horribly dry skin and it worked wonders on him. Not a flake since we started using it...


its called Natures Specialties COLLOIDAL OATMEAL SHAMPOO its not as expenive as your stuff it was $13 for the 16oz. concentrate


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I give all 3 dogs fish oil pills everyday, and their coats and skin are very healthy


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I give all 3 dogs fish oil pills everyday, and their coats and skin are very healthy


dont get me wrong lexi has a great coat very shiny but when its cold out she gets a lil flaky around the collar. thank for all the info btw


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

When i first got Sully he was having some skin issues, the vet gave me Virbac Epi-soothe shampoo it works awsome he always has a soft shiny coat.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

I use dawn dish soap to kill the fleas, than I'll use hair conditioner for people I rub it in real good then towel dry the dog without rinsing the conditioner off, It keeps my dogs skin and coat healthy, oil in there food helps too!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Orijen dog food babe... all teh stuff i need for a sexy coat. 

i bathe with the same stuff roxy uses... about every 10 days or so, depending how dirty they are... sometimes, they go 14 days with no abth lol


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I’ve been using Head & Shoulders on my dogs for years. It makes their coats look and smell great. It should really help with the flakey dry skin. Like Peanuts Mom I've always put Flax Seed in my dogs food, it's great for their coats.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

well just an update i used the shampoo i picked up from the groomer and i think its working pretty great she smells great coat shines like a mirror, and i dont see any flakes so if u see
it i would get it. its called Natures Specialties Colloidal Oatmeal Shampoo and is about 13 for a 16oz. bottle of concentrate


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Nature's Specialties makes pretty good shampoos (just keep an eye out for any skin reactions, as the shampoos do cause reactions in some dogs...if it does, discontinue using it of course). I use to use their line and had pretty good results. 

You can lower the dilution rate if need be. If you notice dry skin again, despite using the shampoo, lower the dilution and if Lexi will sit still long enough, lol (my dog won't sit still for long), try leaving it on for 15 minutes (the colloidal oatmeal in the shampoo would need to sit for 15 minutes for the full effect).

They also make a remoisturizer, which will intensify the moisturizing effect when used with the colloidal oatmeal shampoo. You just have to make sure you rinse it out well 'cause remoisturizers are typically pretty thick.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i just use baby shampoo. the hypoallergenic kind.
works great. i tend to use alot of shampoo when i wash my dogs lol.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I guess I'm the odd man out I don't bathe my dogs unless they roll in something gross. I brush them and in the winter they roll in the snow and the summer they go to the lake. They don't smell and they have great coats. Mikado never had a bathe in all his 6.25 yrs life.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Peanut sleeps in bed alot of the time in our pillows I couldnt imagine him in bed without a bath. he gets one every week either friday or saturday. today was bath day. i love how soft and fluffy he is after a bath :woof:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

yepp the dogs sleep on the bed with me. I can run a wet wash cloth over them and it isn't dirty. Norweigans took bathes by sitting in a sauna adn then rolling in the snow. I'm sure they were clean....cold but clean.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i wish we got snow  southern california no snow (cept our mountians) i am sure Peanut is clean (hes an indoor dog except to go for walks and out to do buisness) but i am obssessive about cleaning things:hammer:
the other 2 dogs here dont get bathes except when its time to get flea meds.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Jacking the thread.....I didn't know you had other dogs. Wat do you have?


----------

